# BFN & Severe Cramping



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all

Had 1 blastocyst transfered 11 days ago. On friday started bleeding, clinic said this is normal to carry on with crinone and test on OTD as normal which would've been this tuesday coming.

Still heavy bleeding today & cramps like i've never known & I've had painful AF's before but this is horrendous, been doubled up for last 3 hours. Rang emergency number for clinic and was advised to test today. Result surprise suprise  . I've been told to take codine based products for the pain now.

Has anyone else experienced this. Its my 1st round IVF so everything really new to me & bit scared.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Dolphin Blue - I am so sorry huni.  I have been through a similar tx in the past.  The severe cramping is due to the meds you took to thicken your womb lining so is normal.  Take codeine and warm baths can really help pet.  look after yourself huni and take some time out


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Dolphin Blue so sorry to hear your news and how you are feeling but i'm feeling the same after my BFN on friday.     
It is the worst i have ever had so i know how you are feeling. It was my first ICSI too.
Just wanted to give you a    and let you know you are not alone.
patbaz sorry to you too


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.  
Sorry to hear your bad news too, its painful isnt it, physically and emotionally. 

I guess only time will heal. I have frozen embies but at this moment in time I can only think the worst, I was told the embryo transferred was of good grading so if that didnt take I'm frightened the others won't. I guess its natural to feel like this, will see what clinic say if i get a follow up appointment.


----------



## Hannah10 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dolphin Blue - so sorry to hear about your BFN and the terrible cramps pet.  It is so cruel that not only did you get the result you dreaded but also bad cramps - not fair.

Hope you other ladies are ok xxx


----------



## Dolphin Blue (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Hannah

So sorry to see your bad news too, I hadn't realised. Tought isnt it. How are you feeling?


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry to hear your news hun.

unfortunatly the bad cramps come with all the meds with the cycle, everything is excellerated. hope they ease soon.

as for the grading, people can get pregnant with poor grade embroys so please please please do not worry about the grading and think positive for the little snow babies that you have on ice. xx


----------

